# When is it safe to walk on fresh concrete?



## SecretSquirrel

No need to apologize for something you don't know. The only stupid question is the one not asked. Not only can you get DIY advice at the Chatroom but a bit of Chinese philosophy as well. :wink: :laughing: 

****************************

The fast setting concrete answer is easy. You can walk it in 2 hours and set heavy objects in 4 hours.

Conventional concrete setting times are bit more subjective. Assuming that optimum temperatures are present during pouring and setting, you can *possibly* walk it in 24 hours, but gently. I like to wait 48 hours to be on the safe side. It will take 7 days to reach 2,500 lbs. compression strength. If poured in cool weather then the times are extended, but I can't tell you by how much. You'll have to use your best judgement.


----------



## chaddihimself

*Thanks*

Thanks squirrel. I'll go with 48 hours to be on the safe side. It's actually not a high traffic area at all - I'll just make sure we're cautious around the area for a couple days.


----------



## SecretSquirrel

chaddihimself said:


> Thanks squirrel. I'll go with 48 hours to be on the safe side. It's actually not a high traffic area at all - I'll just make sure we're cautious around the area for a couple days.


I was being a little conservative with those numbers. You can have light foot traffic and perform layout work after 24 hours but don't be dropping toolboxes and ladders on the surface during that time, as it will still be a little green.


----------



## concretemasonry

Make sure you keep the concrete moist for the first few days.

If it wa poured and subjected to evening temperatures of 70 degrees, it will be quite hard after 48 hours. All you really have to worry about is scraping or defacing the concrete and you will be able to tell quite easily.

The 28 days is not really how long it takes concrete to cure. Concrete continues to gain strength for years as long as some type of moisture (even humidity) is available. The 28 days is the standard time at which they test samples in the a to determine if the mix meets the specifications. Your 28 day strength may be more or less than the lab strengths depending on the type of curing conditions your concrete is exposed to.


----------

